# here's one for the BIGGGGG dogs :)



## Stephie (Apr 29, 2010)

So I love finding threads on here with the giant breeds. Saints, Mastiffs, etc. I think I've gone through just about all of them that I can find, lol. It gave me the idea to start a thread on here dedicated to just that; showing off our big babies. There are threads for lots of other breeds and sizes, so I think they deserve one too!

I'll start it off by posting just a few. Of course, mine's only 4 months so he's not a giant yet .. but I suppose for a puppy he is!

Enjoy!


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

He's so beautiful. Even as a puppy he's bigger than most adult dogs. LOL


----------



## ARJewell (Jun 1, 2010)

He's GORGEOUS! I'm a sucker for big dogs


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Papilove said:


> He's so beautiful. Even as a puppy he's bigger than most adult dogs. LOL


He's bigger than yours will be!!!  He is a cutie pie.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

9 1/2 weeks- napping on his first full day at home








15 weeks- comforting my oldest who had just had a cast put on her foot that morning








21 weeks- no shortage of hugs around here!








Almost 8 months old- first snow








Almost 11 months- who says big dogs cant be couch potatoes?








13 months- out for a walk with one of his girls








15 months- playing guard dog


----------



## Stephie (Apr 29, 2010)

thanks everyone for the compliments 

and buster is beautiful! I love seeing how he has grown over the photos. It will be interesting to see what Dakota grows up to look like!


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Stephie said:


> thanks everyone for the compliments
> 
> and buster is beautiful! I love seeing how he has grown over the photos. It will be interesting to see what Dakota grows up to look like!


Dont be in too much of a rush  Before you know it Dakota will have lost that puppy cute and transformed into a huge, handsome dog. 

Buster is my first Saint (not my last!). There are days I look at Buster and wonder where my little fuzz ball went. It's gone by way too fast and been one heck of a ride.


----------



## Stephie (Apr 29, 2010)

Tell me about it! I already can't believe how much he has grown & changed just since we got him in April. He's my first saint as well & already has me wanting another! I will of course be waiting a while though. But if they are all anything like him, I would have more in a heartbeat. He's so smart & such a quick learner and has the best personality. Such a joy.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

LMA...I remember when you first got Buster. I loved watching him grow up into the handsome boy he is today.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Where's Brad? there should be Luytiy, Masha, Blue and puppy pics on this thread!!!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

My Big Baby Boy Otis  Almost 3 years old already!!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Uallis, 3 year old Mastiff.

*10 wks and 32lbs*.










*14 wks*










*4 months with my Lab.*










*Now at 3 years*


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

Baby Léon at 3 months and 40 lbs:
















At 4 months with my niece:








Almost grown up, 9 months old:









Reminds me I have to take new pictures of the pups.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

and GypsyJazmine should post her dogs too...i dont have a big dog yet (i want a Tosa Inu) so i will live through all you guys until then..


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

I love the big dogs, I don't know if my Rotties would count from when I was a kid but I know Ben, my Saint/Newfie mix would XD. I'll see if I can get mom to send Pics for me.


----------



## Khia (May 30, 2010)

I'm starting to fall in love with big dogs.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Stephie said:


> Tell me about it! I already can't believe how much he has grown & changed just since we got him in April. He's my first saint as well & already has me wanting another! I will of course be waiting a while though. But if they are all anything like him, I would have more in a heartbeat. He's so smart & such a quick learner and has the best personality. Such a joy.


Buster has made me even more certain of my love for this breed. I will definitely share my life with another Saint. Even though it'll be many years before Im ready, I have a breeder in mind. 

Dakota sounds like he fits in with the ideal Saint personality perfectly. These are really smart dogs. I have a feeling I'll run out of tricks to teach long before Buster is tired of learning new ones. 



alphadoginthehouse said:


> LMA...I remember when you first got Buster. I loved watching him grow up into the handsome boy he is today.


13 1/2 months later Im still amazed that I managed to find such a great dog. We've had some really rocky moments but I enjoy every moment Im allowed to share with this boy.


----------



## Stephie (Apr 29, 2010)

LuvMyAngels said:


> Buster has made me even more certain of my love for this breed. I will definitely share my life with another Saint. Even though it'll be many years before Im ready, I have a breeder in mind.
> 
> Dakota sounds like he fits in with the ideal Saint personality perfectly. These are really smart dogs. I have a feeling I'll run out of tricks to teach long before Buster is tired of learning new ones.


We will probably get another Saint within the next few years. My fiance and I have completely fallen head over heels in love with the breed. We will be waiting for the same breeder that we got Dakota from to have another litter though. They are a small breeder so it will be a while. I just feel like you can't have too many, tehe. Okay, exaggeration. He's still young and can be a handful, but they're wonderful.

But his smarts amaze me! I taught him sit, lay down, and shake all in a day each. A day as in, about one couple minute session for each trick. I was blown away!


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Stephie said:


> We will probably get another Saint within the next few years. My fiance and I have completely fallen head over heels in love with the breed. We will be waiting for the same breeder that we got Dakota from to have another litter though. They are a small breeder so it will be a while. I just feel like you can't have too many, tehe. Okay, exaggeration. He's still young and can be a handful, but they're wonderful.
> 
> But his smarts amaze me! I taught him sit, lay down, and shake all in a day each. A day as in, about one couple minute session for each trick. I was blown away!


Buster is a BYB puppy. Even though I love Bus dearly and wouldnt trade him for anything, I'll never purchase another BYB puppy. Or maybe its because I love him so much...

Busters medical stuff will prevent me from bringing home another puppy for several years. Vet care for this guy is expensive and we never know when he's going to spring another urgent care or E-vet trip on us. 

Buster is the same way. It's amazing to me how quickly he'll pick up a new trick. It makes him fun to work with but at the same time often difficult to challenge enough. Ive never had a dog, let alone a puppy, pick up on what Im trying to teach so easily. 

With these smarts also comes the stubborn side. It's only been the last few months that Ive really seen any sign of it. Buster is pretty compliant most of the time. If there's a trick he doesnt want to do (usually "speak"), he'll turn his head away from me. Often when my dad visits Buster wants to be >< this close to him and will "melt" into a Saint puddle when I try to get him to move (work in progress lol). Like my dad said yesterday "What are you going to do, pick him up?"


----------



## Stephie (Apr 29, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, I hope that he stays out of that place and healthy for a long time!

Lol, a saint puddle. Too cute  I guess picking him up has been out of the question for quite some time by this point! haha. Dakota I can still pick up when I have to but that won't last much longer. 

I can definitely relate to the stubbornness though! The main issue we are having right now is that he has discovered the creek that runs around the house. He runs straight for it every time so of course, the simple solution was to put him on a leash which I never used to do because we're on a few acres and he was always fine. Not anymore! and let me tell you, he's not a fan of being held back when he wants to run for that dirty water.

Also, he is such an attention hog! I cant talk to anyone human or dog without him plowing right on up to the front!


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> He's bigger than yours will be!!!  He is a cutie pie.


His muzzle is as big as mine will be, lmao


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

PRICELESS


----------



## Stephie (Apr 29, 2010)

lol, it will be funny to compare puppy pictures  she'll be the size of one of his paws when you get her, tehe.


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

I know it's hilarious. I'm just looking again at that pic of the mastiff above with his mouth open, all he'd have to do is inhale heavily and mine would disappear into the abyss. LMAO


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Papilove said:


> I know it's hilarious. I'm just looking again at that pic of the mastiff above with his mouth open, all he'd have to do is inhale heavily and mine would disappear into the abyss. LMAO


HAHAHA!! We call tiny dogs Odie snacks....even though all he'd ever do is lick it to death or run away in fear LMAO


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> HAHAHA!! We call tiny dogs Odie snacks....even though all he'd ever do is lick it to death or run away in fear LMAO


I can just see Otis running away from a little Pap. That would be a sight that I would pay to see!!  I love my big goofy boy who loves his girls. We need to see more pictures with him and BOTH of them.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> I can just see Otis running away from a little Pap. That would be a sight that I would pay to see!!  I love my big goofy boy who loves his girls. We need to see more pictures with him and BOTH of them.


HAHA He would! Just this morning the turkey were gobbling up the hill and he ran back for his mama...big mama suck!! I"ll get on the pics as soon as I can HAHA


----------



## That'llDo (Apr 13, 2010)

I have never had a big dog, but you guys are really getting me with the pics of big dogs and small kids! So cute! I will be watching this thread...


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> I can just see Otis running away from a little Pap. That would be a sight that I would pay to see!!  I love my big goofy boy who loves his girls. We need to see more pictures with him and BOTH of them.


I know it's not quite mastiff / pap difference but years ago I had a huge male Dobie (not out of standard, but just big) and my daughter had a beagle. The beagle was in the house first, so when I brought home this big, lanky puppy he learned the rules--beagles are king. Storm grew to be a huge dog, not afraid of anything (great temperament and disposition, but certainly not afraid of a fight) but that little beagle was always 'king' to him. That beagle could do things to him that he wouldn't let any other dog in the world do. What brought this all to mind was the picture of odie fleeing from a papillon. When the two of mine would play, you'd look out the window to see a massive doberman in full flight mode running across the farm away from a yapping little beagle. They were just playing, and Storm wasn't afraid but it looked like a tiny little beagle had this huge doberman on the run. It was hilarious to see.


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

I have some pics 

Violet is a mastiff mix (we are awaiting DNA results should be in next week)

10 weeks and 20 pounds








11 weeks








12 weeks (I think she was about 25 pounds)















3 and a half months here and 35 pounds








4 months and 40 pounds


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

How about we play "let's find the Chi x"?


----------



## Stephie (Apr 29, 2010)

squeeeee  I love all the pictures.

this last one with the little tiny one next to it is too funny. It'll be what Dakota and my little Rocky look like one day when Kota's full grown.


----------

